# arrows,broadheads...



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

11/32" Port Orford Cedars at 50-55 cut to 29" with Zwickey Eskimos.

They shoot better than feild points! (I can consistently smack the center of whatever I want to out to 30 yards).


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

those cabelas carbon hunters and muzzy 4 blade 100 grains....pretty damn good arrow flight.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

CX Maximas and G5 Strikers and they fly great.


----------



## jetnire (Oct 6, 2006)

Tried several different broadheads with gold tips found out my personal favorite is muzzy 4 blade 100 grain heads.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

well i use carbon experss 350's and with a sliver streak broadheads they fly like feildpoints and there cheep lol


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

Right now its Beman ics series shafts (400s) with rocky mtn. snypers. Shoots straight, hits hard.

cam


----------



## Eclipse2012 (Jan 28, 2006)

Right now I shoot Beman ICS classics 500 with Blazer Vanes with Slick Tricks. Very fast. Slick Tricks all the way


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

nice,i shoot gold tip prohunter and a/c/c's,,,with muzzy 100 3 blade with blazers,,,and both arrows shoot kinda wobbly


----------



## nocksetpliers (Jan 23, 2007)

145gh bear razor heads on 2018 game getters stuffed with rope and 5.5" helical feathers (650 grs +/-) or hexshafts with the same setup (560-575 gr). Fly nice out of a 55#er.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> nice,i shoot gold tip prohunter and a/c/c's,,,with muzzy 100 3 blade with blazers,,,and both arrows shoot kinda wobbly


Try tuning your bow before bashing the arrows and broadheads


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

slayrX said:


> Try tuning your bow before bashing the arrows and broadheads


chill out there bud,i never bashed them at all,all i said was they wabbled when shot out of my setup, and i have tuned my bow it shoots my gt xt hunter just fine i was startin this thread to see what combos people use to try them out,,so if you arent posting to tell your arrow,broadhead combo then dont post:wink:


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Beman ICS 340 (28") / 3 - 4" DuraVanes / Muzzy MX-3
Fly like darts...


----------



## tradhunter (Mar 13, 2006)

Gold tip XT Hunters (29") 390gr. with G5 Montecs (at the moment) Balzers ...sick straight in flight


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

Beman ICS classics 500 and muzzyhttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/icons/icon14.gif
Thumbs up


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

Well last year i shot arrow dynamic with rocky mountain premier broadheads. They flew awesome. But now that i am sponsored by easton i will shoot the axis with premiers or titanuims


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

cool,congrats on the sponser


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> cool,congrats on the sponser


Thanks man after the way i shot and helped people last year i think it was well worth the wait.


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

<< Volcom >> said:


> Right now its Beman ics series shafts (400s) with rocky mtn. snypers. Shoots straight, hits hard.
> 
> cam


I second this, ICS 400, but I have been shooting Rocky Mt Ti-85 OR 85 Gn Assassins. I tried 340's but this combo flew better for me.

Good Luck


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

Maxima hunters, Viper venom broadheads or slicktricks, right now i like the viper venoms better


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Prohunter Gold Tips 5575 with muzzy 3 blade 100 grains... put my deer down and had two complete pass throughs at 60 yds.... im not switchin for quite some time... if ever :wink:


----------



## PSE SPYDER (Apr 18, 2007)

I shoot st. Epic 500's and just started shooting them with blazers.

dt


----------



## PSE SPYDER (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey are those goldtips pretty bad?I haven't shot 
em' before.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

I shoot LT Whitetail 40/65 carbon arrows with 4 2" blazers with a 2 bladed Rage Expandable Broad head 100 grain 2" cutting area.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Radial X Weave STL hunters w/ a Sonic Pro 100


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

currently i shoot the carbonexpress CX300 with a 100 grain montec. seems to work great. fly awsome. also used the G5 montecs with Easton Axis and those also shot geat. one of the only broadheadsi could find that came cloe to fitting them


----------

